# June 6, 1944



## michaelmaltby (Jun 6, 2011)

Today, Canadians proudly remember the events on Juno Beach, France, 67 years ago. By days end, Canadians were 'on objectives', despite comparable casualties.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMQNDMjB2DE_

Bitter sweet tribute, this.

Proud Canadian

MM


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2011)

To all the allies that landed in Normandy on June 6, 1944...


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 6, 2011)

Particularly thinking today of my cousin, Frank Lee, who went ashore with the King's Regt on Sword Beach as one of the Beach Parties tasked with securing the beach and preventing German counter-attacks. Once that task was completed, he was reassigned to the Welch Regt as they pushed through France and Belgium. He was captured during fighting at s'Hertogenbosch in Oct 44. The following April, our family received a telegram to say that Frank had arrived back in the UK. A few hours later, we received a second telegram to say that he had died - his Army record indicates he died at a US military hospital near Oxford of extreme malnutrition. Frank is buried in his home town.

Frank, you died in England but you gave your all in the liberation of Europe. I'm sorry I never knew you - you died more than 20 years before I was born - but I'm thinking of you today!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 6, 2011)

Agreed, Crew Chief. Bittersweet story, buffnut. But what a Day. What an accomplishment.

MM


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 6, 2011)

The most frustrating part is that we don't know where Frank was held as a PoW and his repatriation date of 11 Apr 45 is rather early. I wonder if he was one of the poor sods who ended up at Stalag XI-B at Fallingbostel but was too sick to join the forced march from there towards Lubeck.


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2011)

to all involved on that day


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2011)

My American Grandfather landed on Omaha Beach on June 6th. Funny how my German Grandfather was on the other side, but he served on the Eastern Front.

I was in Normandy for the 50th Anniversary back in 1994 and I will be back in Normandy next month for a week. Can't wait.


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2011)

Amen guys ! had a uncle that came on shore with his mobile artillery unit........

let us not forget the MTO and the capture of Rome which is always overlooked in the light of the northern landings.

E ~


----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 6, 2011)

Salute!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2011)

To all involved


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 6, 2011)

June 6, 1944 is a big day in my family. My father came ashore in the 2nd wave on Utah Beach. His first day of combat was a doozy!

TO


----------



## imalko (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2011)

*. . . - . . . -* All those who were around in Europe at the time, and could listen to the BBC on the radio, will recognise that signal. To all those who took part, the greatest respect and honour.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 6, 2011)

Can't believe nobody's mentioned it (or I just missed it), but today is the 67th anniversary of the landings on the beaches of Normandy.  to all the brave men and women who made that undertaking possible, to those who went through hell on the beaches and cliffs, and to those who gave their all to set a continent free.


----------



## Pong (Jun 6, 2011)

I was going to make a thread about this, but you beat me to the punch.

 to all the men and women who made the ultimate sacrifice during this historic undertaking.






And thanks to Bob Sargent for taking this amazing photograph.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jun 6, 2011)

I put this up on facebook. Hehe hope that counts. But on a serious note. Thanks you for those who served on this day. You made the world a safer place from tyranny.


----------



## acerus (Jun 17, 2011)

It´s late but i would like to link this Vid to this Thread:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRv7PXU-l2E_
I guess its well known but everytime i watch it it gives me goosebumps.
A Big "Thank You!" to the Allies!


----------



## parsifal (Jun 27, 2011)

Watching that vision puts a lump in my throat I can tell you. Ordinary guys doing extraordinary things. I think of my own inadequacies watching those guys under fire. Some made the supreme sacrifice, and yet they came through and delivered freedom to the world, in good humour, at a cost acceptable to humanity. 

There is no greater sacrifice, no nobler task


----------

